# Irrigation frequency



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/lawn-irrigation-tips
This article recommends light daily irrigation during drought stress. This seems to go against the 0.5" three times per week strategy. Has anyone tried this with any success? I thought daily shallow irrigation is not recommended.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

As the article mentions it's all about getting water the roots. If the lawn has deep roots longer/deeper watering works. If the roots are shallow then shorter/more shallow watering.

But usually it is recommended to do the deeper watering to "force" the roots deeper to get to the water. But this most likely isn't required, or at least depends on grass type.

There may even be some sense to gradually water deeper as the lawn ages.

Also as mentioned in the article quickly, there are other factors like soil type.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I do this when it's smoking hot and dry. I also do this to limp my spring seeding through the peak of summer.


----------

